# Looking for good dispersed campsite locations in LP



## sivecbre (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking to scout out some places for a weekend with friends, we're looking for 
#1....State or federal land in the LP
#2....water access with good boat fishing & swimming
#3....basically need to drive to site, short hike would be okay.
#4....if we can get away from the crowds, we will most likely have guns and will want to target shoot nearby.

We just got done camping on a primitive site on foote pond near oscoda. It was crowded this year and the fishing has been mediocre. 

Thanks for suggestions!


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

Rustic campground on Avery Lake near Atlanta. We went there a few years ago on Labor Day weekend and there was hardly anyone there, on a holiday!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sivecbre (Mar 18, 2011)

hfitch said:


> Rustic campground on Avery Lake near Atlanta. We went there a few years ago on Labor Day weekend and there was hardly anyone there, on a holiday!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks, I'll check that out, I love going up to Atlanta.


----------

